# In memory of FLORIDACAT, our own Roy. *PLS read Majestics note, pg2.*



## Lezah

My thoughts and prayers are with Roy's family at this very difficult time.


----------



## Blondie

Sending my deepest condolences to Roy's family.


----------



## Serena




----------



## Deb in IA

I never really knew Roy, but I am saddened to hear of his passing.


----------



## JerseyJanice

Very tragic.  I'm sorry to read this.

Rest in peace, Roy.


----------



## charlie,nj




----------



## Sonya




----------



## helenabear




----------



## WilmaBud

Such a loss...   It is, indeed, a very sad day on the DIS.  My condolences and sympathies to Roy's family.


----------



## Pam




----------



## CookieGVB

How sad.  RIP Roy.


----------



## nativetxn

So very sad.  I'm very sad to hear this 

Katholyn


----------



## Mimi Q

I was just thinking of Roy yesterday. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Jeafl

How sad.    I will definitely keep Roy and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Desiree

I'm so sorry to hear this.  May you rest in Peace, Roy.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bubie2.5




----------



## Mamu

My deepest sympathy to Roy's Family. He was so much help when I was looking to staying at WL. The Dis has lost a good friend.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Very sad indeed.  I was so hopeful after Roy's surgery that he would beat it.   He and I 'talked' a bit in pm's, a couple old guys.   Not much, just now and then.  I used to tell him how I 'envied' him and his retirement.  He would tell me, 'Your time will come, sonny, in the meantime, enjoy the Mouse'. 

He was not here on the DIS all that long, active for just a bit less than a year, but he sure moved many a heart, many a soul.  Never met him, I wish I had.  I recall my last PM to him, wishing him continued progress in his recovery, he said, "A day at a time, a day at a time, and I am enjoying them'.  He will be missed, by many people here.  He could always get that WL weather forecast, couldn't he?    I think he is helping now, make that weather nice for those who visit his home away from home, WL, he loved it so.  Next time I'm there, Roy, Humphrey gets a pat on the nose, for the magic, for you. 

God speed, FloridaCat.


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

How very very sad. My thoughts and prayers go out to out to his family.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

<font color=navy>This is so sad.  My condolences and prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Tinkbell

My sympathies go out to his family and to his friends on the Dis.


----------



## minniecarousel

Prayers for his family. He will be missed.


----------



## snoopy

I didn't know Roy but am saddened by his death just the same.   My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## MosMom

Rest in Peace Roy.


----------



## browneyes

RIP, FloridaCat.


----------



## Pooh93




----------



## dizneenut




----------



## Micca




----------



## SeaSpray

I'm so sorry to hear of his passing.  I didn't really know him, but I do remember his enthusiastic weather forecasts for the WL, in the WL threads.


----------



## catsrule

I'm so very sorry to hear of FloridaCat's passing.  I will say a prayer.


----------



## jennymouse

I always enjoyed reading his posts.  RIP Roy.


----------



## Saffron

Awww, that's so sad.    I never knew Roy, but I can see how much he touched the lives of so many here.  My sincerest sympathies to his family and friends.  It sounds like he will be dearly missed.   

Your tribute art to your friend Roy/FLORIDACAT is beautiful.


----------



## Big V

Prayers for Roy's family.


----------



## susy

He will really be missed around  here.....


----------



## Miss Jasmine

So much sadness this morning.  

I have been following Roy's story, and I am so sad to hear of his passing. Many prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## trishy

Very sad.  So sorry to hear this.  Fred, your picture and caricature are wonderful. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

Thoughts and prayers to Roy's family.


----------



## wickey's friend

My prayers are with Roy's family.  RIP


----------



## kejoda

Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## shopgirl72

I will be thinking of Roy(Florida Cat), and his family! I will always think of his love of the Wilderness Lodge, and Humphrey!!  Many of us would not of known how to pack if not for his weather reports. I live 7 miles form Eureka, we chatted about different restrauants he missed a few times!He will definitely be missed!!!

 Shopgirl (Arly)


----------



## Mermaid02

I'm very sorry to hear this- Rest in Peace Roy.


----------



## grinningghost

So sad to see another DISer pass on.  Prayers for Roy and his family.


----------



## marymrg

I followed Roy's journey through the Wilderness Lodge Forum when he was seriously ill a few months ago. I was very touched by the outpouring of love by his friends here and his note to all of you when he had recovered.  I hope you can take some comfort in that he knew how much he meant to you and how much you meant to him.  He has touched many -  well beyond the boundaries of Humphrey's Home.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

This is horribly sad to lose yet another DIS'er.  My thoughts and prayers go out to Roy's entire family.


----------



## Bear Necessities

I am so saddened by this news.   I am praying for his family and friends.   I, like Dan Murphy said previously, had hoped that he would pull though again after the surgeries, but know that part of Roy will always remain the Wilderness Lodge.    Its not hard to imagine him there now sitting by the poolside looking out onto the lake.  Rest in Peace Roy we will miss you.


----------



## 4greatboys

How sad   My prayers are with his family.


----------



## CourtasanSatine




----------



## mommie2angels

My heart and prayers go out to Roy's family. I am thankful he is not in pain anymore. He will be greatly missed!


----------



## Minniespal

Rest in peace Roy.


----------



## kilee

I am so sorry to hear this-- many prayers to his family.


----------



## delswife

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## floridafam

How sad.  Our prayers will be with the family and with his many friends here on the DIS.


----------



## avdeane

God speed Roy. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tinkerbelle739

I cant find the words to express how I am feeling.  I cant stop crying.  Roy was truly a special man.  I never met him but corresponded with him in Humphreys Home.  I loved his morning songs and he was just full of information that he was more than willing to share with everyone. 

My upcoming trip to the WL was booked mostly because of Roy and the others at Humphreys.  He will be truly missed.

RIP FloridaCat


----------



## Tinkerbelle739




----------



## Majestic

Everyone,

I would like to do two things for Roy. Of course with help from all of you.

I would like to have FTD deliver a flower arrangement to the family. I'm waiting to hear from them with details as to where we can send it.

I also just hung up the phone with Pastor Woodrow Woody Keiser who runs an organization called the Dream a Wish Foundation. They are located in Florida and help make dreams come true for needy children. I would like to take up a collection to make a donation on behalf of our dear friend Roy. It is certainly a good cause. Roy's family would be sent a letter of thanks and a plaque of recognition for the donation. They are also updated quarterly with the foundations' status and what the donations are going to.

Please take a moment to PM me if you are interested in participating in the collection. 

Here is a message from the Pastor himself which should give you a better idea about them. You could also visit their website at http://www.dream-a-wish.org/index.html.

Dear Friends & Neighbors:

There are a lot of charitable originations in our community, but none like the Dream-A-Wish Foundation. This charitable foundation is totally operated by volunteers. We do more in a month than some of the others do in an entire year. Dream-A-Wish was founded by my wife and me in April 1997, and up through December 2003 we completed seventy-six, once in a life time dreams, for physically and mentally handicapped children in Central Florida. Twenty-four dreams were completed in 2003 alone!  

This foundation also works in partnership with nine other local childrens organizations to better serve the community as a whole. They supply handicapped equipment to aid the children, and computers to assist with educating these children. Our partners include WORC, South Boston Ave School, Pediatric Health Choice, Indian Trail School, Horizon Elementary, and Childrens Medical Services, among others.

During the Christmas holidays Dream-A-Wish visits over 400 children who are physically or mentally impaired. These children would not have good tidings and joy in their holiday without help. Dreams-A-Wish has a state of the art Santa Sleigh that goes to places where these children can enjoy having their photo taken with Mr. & Mrs. Claus. This sleigh setup is complete with carols playing, motorized reindeer, and snow falling, to make it most realistic. Putting smiles on children's faces, love in their hearts, and a brighter outlook on their tomorrows is worth all the time, energy, and dollars we spend.

There is a lot more to this charitable foundation than you might imagine. We provide food for dream childrens families who go hungry because of the cost of doctors & medications, and handicap equipment that governmental or other charitable programs do not furnish. We provide last wish dreams to terminally ill kids to visit Disney, and much more. 

Please check our website frequently to find out more about this most deserving and worthy foundation. Or, call the foundation headquarters office toll free at 1-877-788-WISH (9474) or email us at kids@dream-a-wish.org. We will be thrilled to speak with you. If you agree with what this important volunteer charitable organization is trying to accomplish here locally, then please support it and help it grow. You can provide support in many ways: Donation of funds is of primary importance. But you can also donate cars, trucks, RVs, boats timeshares, appliances in good condition... You may even consider a bequest in your will. Donors receive a tax-deductible receipt for all donations.

Dream-A-Wish is also always looking for volunteers to help in the office, on the computers, answering phones, and making suggestions. The foundation also seeks volunteer board members, who are willing to sacrifice their time and effort in order to perpetuate our founding visions, and provide leadership for the future. If you are interested in volunteering for a worthy local cause, please call our office. Although we are mostly staffed by retired senior citizens, we welcome anyone who can offer help in our quest to provide dreams to those who are in need, especially our children. 

Demand truly exceeds supply as respects our mission and desire. One of the main goals of The Dream-A-Wish Foundation, is to show the community what charity really means. It means giving from the heart to those children and families in immediate need - a Good Samaritans true intention.


Respectfully,

Pastor Woodrow Woody Keiser


----------



## Majestic

I couldn't agree more.



> _Originally posted by marymrg _
> *He has touched many -  well beyond the boundaries of Humphrey's Home. *


----------



## Majestic

Here is a picture of me and Roy at Wilderness Lodge in September of 2003.







Here is a caricature we had made and sent to Roy when he first became ill. I know that it looked over him while he was in the hospital the whole time. I wanted to share with all of you.






Rest in peace Roy.

Fred


----------



## Majestic

Afternoon everyone. Kinda nuts today so I don't have much time.

This is pretty much the last call for contributions towards the donation I am going to make on Roy's behalf to the Dream a Wish foundation. So far we have raised $250. A plaque will be sent to his family from all of us by the foundation.

I was hoping to get to $300 if possible. Please consider. If interested, PM me and I will send you a paypal address or PO Box to mail it to. 

Fred


----------



## Majestic

(Cross posted here from the Humphrey's Home Thread in the Community Board)

On a more somber note, I wanted all of you to know that I spoke to Debra (Roy's Daughter) the other night for about 40 minutes. The family are still pretty upset over the loss of Roy. She wanted me to relay on to all of you what a difference we made in his life during his last year and a half. He spoke of us all frequently to everyone he met.

She also told me where I could find a copy of his obituary. I paid to get access to it so I thought I would share it with everyone. 
I removed any location identifying names for privacy purposes. 

I never knew that Roy volunteered for Make a Wish. Sigh....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roy Allan Carr    

CARR, ROY ALLAN, 71, of Bradenton, FL and formerly of Deltona, FL died July 29, 2004. Mr. Carr was born in Peoria, IL on January 3, 1933. 

He was a retired real estate broker and volunteered for Make-A-Wish Foundation. Served in the U.S. Air Force during the Korean conflict. 

Preceded in death by his wife Alice, son James, and father Roy. Survived by mother Mary A. Carr of XXXXXXX; daughters Dianne Brown of XXXXXX and Debra Burbrink of XXXXXX; three granddaughters, Rebecca, Emily and Lindsay; 
one grandson, Schuyler; two sisters, Kathleen Lindquist and Nancy Carr, both of XXXXXX. 

Funeral services to be held in Eureka, IL. Burial in Olio Township Cemetery, Eureka. 
Griffith- Cline Funeral Home, Bradenton, FL. 941-755-2688.


----------



## Kimberle

I am copying this from the Humphrey's Home thread. I remember how many of you were keeping Roy in your thoughts and prayers and you might miss it.

***********


Dear Corky and All the Wonderful Disney Friends of our Father, Roy Carr;

It is with our deepest regret that my Sister, Dianne, and I inform you our Father slip from this earth into heaven yesterday, July 29th.

Our family will be traveling to Eureka, Il on Saturday to take my Father to his final resting place where he will be buried along side our Mother and Brother.

It is very difficult to turely express to all of you what you have each meant to him. You brightened his life in so many ways. 

For all that you did and have done, Dianne and I thank you for the "magic" that you sent his way!

Thank you from us All!


----------



## Kimberle

Caricature is beautiful, Fred. I'm sure Roy got much enjoyment out of it.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

I will always remember FloridaCat/Roy and his love of WDW, The Wilderness Lodge, and the chili with cornbread at Trails End. He was a wonderful man, I will keep him with me by patting Humphries nose on each visit to the Lodge.

I know that he is no longer in pain and was loved by all that knew him. I will still miss his sweet post, never a bad thought or remark made to anyone. He always tried to help, and made this newbie feel welcomed.

Prayers for his Mother, two daughters, granddauthers and other family members.

Roys outlook on life was summed up by one of his favorite sayings...
*"Laugh When You Can, Sez I"*

While I am unable to laugh right now, I know I will when I remember all the great times spent with him here on the DIS.


----------



## stitch79

My prayers go out to his family.  He will be missed.


----------



## EsmeraldaX




----------



## EsmeraldaX

I never knew him, but wow...he sounds like he was a wonderful man.


----------



## Pooh67_68




----------



## mickeyboat

Denae


----------



## piglet too

My thoughts go out to all his family and friends.


----------



## DisneyAddict_M




----------



## mt2

RIP.  My prayers are with the family.

mt2


----------

